# Fall League Schedules?



## mirage (Aug 21, 2017)

For those of you "in-the-know", when can we expect the league schedules?

Historically, its comes out around a week to 10 days before the start date for CSL and SCDSL.

If you can post info regarding all the league schedules here, then is consolidated into a single thread.

DA is out (both league and playoff/showcases)
ECNL
ECNL-Boys
CRL is out (first set of games)
DPL
SCDSL
CSL

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Overlap (Aug 21, 2017)

the target date is August 25, 2017 for Coast Soccer League. If you delete the old app, go to itunes and download the new app, the schedules will go right to your phone as soon as they're posted.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2017)

DPL Schedule is out: 
http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 22, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DPL Schedule is out:
> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


Just waiting for all those who said the league was a farce, developed to sell dreams to innocent parents to come out and apologize...well, not really.  But I am happy that it came to fruition.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 22, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DPL Schedule is out:
> http://primetimesportz.bonzidev.com/schedules


What and the heck is DPL?  Is it the third tier behind GDA and ECNL?


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 22, 2017)

Surfref said:


> What and the heck is DPL?  Is it the third tier behind GDA and ECNL?


Pretty much. It's an exclusive third tier league I suppose.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 22, 2017)

Negative ghost rider. Maybe in Vegas but here in SoCal a solid Beach Dpl beats these ECNL teams handily


----------



## Dos Equis (Aug 22, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Negative ghost rider. Maybe in Vegas but here in SoCal a solid Beach Dpl beats these ECNL teams handily


Which age groups?  Is this based on recent tournament results? The DPL league and teams are new, and the impact of DA on ECNL in all age groups may not be the same.  I respect your advocacy of all things Beach.


----------



## Fact (Aug 22, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Negative ghost rider. Maybe in Vegas but here in SoCal a solid Beach Dpl beats these ECNL teams handily


I believe you are talking about the younger DPL Beach teams and I agree that they are solid.  I will even go so far as saying that I believe that they can beat Albions DA teams.  The league season is going to be a complete waste for the younger Beach DPL teams as they will have little competition.  They would be better off playing in SCDSL.

DPL is just a marketing gimmick and took awhile for Ginns and crew to shop it around.  First US Soccer told them not to use the DA name and the  even Presidio turned them away.

 Why can't they train under the same guidance as the DA teams and play in a regular league?  Because someone is trying to make them feel special.

Will they play National. Cup?  I hope so because it will be fun seeing almost every DPL team get creamed.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh look more anti Gins garbage from an Albion hater. Yawn


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 22, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Which age groups?  Is this based on recent tournament results? The DPL league and teams are new, and the impact of DA on ECNL in all age groups may not be the same.  I respect your advocacy of all things Beach.


Beach is a great club and deserves respect.


----------



## Fact (Aug 22, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Oh look more anti Gins garbage from an Albion hater. Yawn


Sorry but what he and his followers are doing in the name of development is a joke.  All they are doing is further watering down the competition for all girls in SoCal with their own "special" league.

Maybe you can elite me on the benefits of this league?  What is this league providing them that SDDA, CSL or SCDSL cannot provide?  More travel, more expense and ??? Oh yay, more money in the pockets of it's creator.

It just erks me when coaches say it is about development and then turn around and do what's best for their wallet.  Let them train like DA teams, have one or two showcases if they must, but let them play in one of the existing leagues.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

The benefit would be better competiton-- or variety at the least.  It looks okay to me.  It looks better than playing SCDSL which was getting a little crazy with having to constantly play your own sister teams or 3-4 teams all from the same neighboring club.  If you were on a dominant team in this  format it was not ideal.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 22, 2017)

I will enlighten you when you enlighten me as to why you have such a hard on for Gins


----------



## Dos Equis (Aug 22, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Beach is a great club and deserves respect.


Respect, yes.  Claiming their DPL teams will handily beat all ECNL teams is not respect.
The word that comes to mind is arrogance and, for the older age groups, perhaps delusional.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

Surfref said:


> What and the heck is DPL?  Is it the third tier behind GDA and ECNL?


DPL is second tier for GDA clubs who do not have ECNL-- so on par with ECNL teams where the club has DA.

Oh-- and if ECNL had let a few of these clubs in, it probably would have been irrelavent.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2017)

DPL is the second team for 10 DA teams. Just like ECNL is the second team for 4 DA teams ( I am making no claim about relative strength of the leagues).   Also one poster said why can't DPL play in a regular league.  They are a regular league.

Haters hate.  It is amazing how much hate is out there for DPL.  I don't understand why you hate.  I seriously believe you haters have issues.  Personally, I believe the more options girls have the better it is for everyone.  Start thinking about what's good for your own kids instead of worrying about who has bigger balls.


----------



## Dos Equis (Aug 22, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DPL is the second team for 10 DA teams. Just like ECNL is the second team for 4 DA teams ( I am making no claim about relative strength of the leagues).   Also one poster said why can't DPL play in a regular league.  They are a regular league.
> 
> Haters hate.  It is amazing how much hate is out there for DPL.  I don't understand why you hate.  I seriously believe you haters have issues.  Personally, I believe the more options girls have the better it is for everyone.  Start thinking about what's good for your own kids instead of worrying about who has bigger balls.


Perhaps some "hate" -- I do not share your ability to see into the heart of others and conclude as to their motivations.  However, asking why another league needed to be created, when there are arguably too many already, is not hate.  Questioning those who claim this new league's superiority, when there is little evidence yet to support it, is not hate. Some might think a healthy skepticism is wise.  And there is a point where "options" become just a bunch of imbalanced, diluted fall scrimmage leagues where games no longer have any meaning.


----------



## RU4REAL (Aug 22, 2017)

On an ECNL perspective - DA delivered a heavyweight blow to us, no doubt.  With all these leagues there should be some sort of cross play so that colleges and whomever can scout players in many competitive situations.  Something like Champions League in Europe.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 22, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> DPL is second tier for GDA clubs who do not have ECNL-- so on par with ECNL teams where the club has DA.
> 
> Oh-- and if ECNL had let a few of these clubs in, it probably would have been irrelavent.


To clarify, there is no evidence that DPL teams are on par with ECNL teams, especially in the older age groups.  For example in the 04 age group, NorCal still has arguably the best team in the state as an ECNL  team as evidenced by all the talk on this sight about Surf Cup.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Perhaps some "hate" -- I do not share your ability to see into the heart of others and conclude as to their motivations.  However, asking why another league needed to be created, when there are arguably too many already, is not hate.  Questioning those who claim this new league's superiority, when there is little evidence yet to support it, is not hate. Some might think a healthy skepticism is wise.  And there is a point where "options" become just a bunch of imbalanced, diluted fall scrimmage leagues where games no longer have any meaning.


And that is why your not a hater.  Because you phrase your concerns correctly.  Hate is in the tone not the questioning of things


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Perhaps some "hate" -- I do not share your ability to see into the heart of others and conclude as to their motivations.  However, asking why another league needed to be created, when there are arguably too many already, is not hate.  Questioning those who claim this new league's superiority, when there is little evidence yet to support it, is not hate. Some might think a healthy skepticism is wise.  And there is a point where "options" become just a bunch of imbalanced, diluted fall scrimmage leagues where games no longer have any meaning.


Gosh how many times do we have to say it:  They needed this league because these clubs were not allowed into ECNL after getting accepted into DA (or before even).  I could even argue that GDA would not exist if ECNL had let some of these clubs in.


----------



## Fact (Aug 22, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Gosh how many times do we have to say it:  They needed this league because these clubs were not allowed into ECNL after getting accepted into DA (or before even).  I could even argue that GDA would not exist if ECNL had let some of these clubs in.


Please explain why this "needed" this league?  Maybe I am just missing an untapped niche as I was even against SCDSL at the beginning.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

Fact said:


> Please explain why this "needed" this league?  Maybe I am just missing an untapped niche as I was even against SCDSL at the beginning.


Okay well, I guess you could also ask why ECNL does not just fold, now that there is DA, and absorb into one of the other existing leagues like SCDSL, etc. etc.  Or why those 4 outlier DA clubs don't just skip ECNL and participate in DPL like the others.  Like really, if your child was on a DA 2nd team who did not have ECNL, you would not want to play SCDSL I guarantee it


----------



## Fact (Aug 22, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Okay well I guess you could also ask why ECNL does not just fold, now that there is DA, and absorb into one of the existing leagues like SCDSL, CSL, or even DPL!


Currently ECNL is very strong across the country except in the younger ages in SoCal.  But I do agree that it should be phased out.

When my son played DA that was it for the boys.  No
ECNL like they have now and which I never hear about.  The boys have never had DPL either.  So why the need for girls?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2017)

I know Real wanted ECNL too but was denied by them.  I wouldn't be surprised that this happened to other DA clubs.   I have no direct knowledge on why DPL was formed just what I have read.  But it makes sense that they felt they needed reserve teams in case they needed a designated player which has to come from their own club.   Also they didn't want to lose their strong 02 players since this age group has to compete with 01's for a DA slot this year.  Also surprisingly so to some people, some kids want to play High School.  Could the DPL teams have played in CSL or SCDSL?  Yes.  But instead they formed their own league.  Sound similar to the reasons every other league was formed.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

Fact said:


> Currently ECNL is very strong across the country except in the younger ages in SoCal.  But I do agree that it should be phased out.
> 
> When my son played DA that was it for the boys.  No
> ECNL like they have now and which I never hear about.  The boys have never had DPL either.  So why the need for girls?


The boys never had ECNL.  That is why they never had DPL.  I don't know, what is the boys 2nd team called?  The Gold Team?

These are just different terms for a 2nd team.  And yes, from a club perspective, the DA clubs that were kept out of ECNL needed something to offer other than  the existing alternatives in order to compete with the 4 who do have ECNL.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 22, 2017)

And by they way their is now ECNL league for boys.  You don't see boys parents complaining.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 22, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> And by they way their is now ECNL league for boys.  You don't see boys parents complaining.


Yes really, why does anyone have problem with DPL?  If it is because your club is ECNL, then why not complain to ECNL and ask them why they haven't offered to put the other DA clubs 2 teams in their league?  If it is SCDSL, then please ask SCDSL why they didn't have more controls on which affiliate teams they allowed in in a specific geographic area?  Gosh, it's monotonous to play your sister teams and 4 teams from Club X (fill in the blanks) twice per season.

My kids are not in DPL, but looking at their league, it seems fine.


----------



## Dos Equis (Aug 23, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Yes really, why does anyone have problem with DPL?  If it is because your club is ECNL, then why not complain to ECNL and ask them why they haven't offered to put the other DA clubs 2 teams in their league?  If it is SCDSL, then please ask SCDSL why they didn't have more controls on which affiliate teams they allowed in in a specific geographic area?  Gosh, it's monotonous to play your sister teams and 4 teams from Club X (fill in the blanks) twice per season.
> 
> My kids are not in DPL, but looking at their league, it seems fine.


ECNL has not offered to put DA's second teams in their leagues for many reasons, but a major one is that these teams have no official recognition by nor affiliation with US Soccer's Girls DA program -- it is a Socal invention.  ECNL is a national league. While I expect ECNL at this point might be more flexible and willing to work with US Soccer, US Soccer has never seen the need to work with ECNL.  They view ECNL as simply a college showcase circuit, nothing more.  For US Soccer, showcasing talent to colleges is a necessary evil, at best, but not a primary goal.

SCDSL was formed to provide clubs ultimate flexibility, and exerting control over the number of teams or affiliates was precisely what the DOC's who founded it where getting away from (the CSL 3 team rule). 

As for DPL, it seems that the better DPL teams qualified and are participating in CRL, as are the best CSL and SCDSL teams (like a champions league, minus the DA/ECNL).  The DPL league is essentially a way for DA clubs to offer their second teams access to a closed and "elite" circuit, since there is no guarantee they will earn their way into CRL.  CRL has provided the best competition within Socal outside of ECNL. the last 2-3 years.  

So DPL may be fine, but was it necessary from a development/competition standpoint, or is it just marketing?  I would also argue their (the DA clubs) energy and talent is better spent developing their players, not running leagues that add nothing to the existing landscape.


----------



## outside! (Aug 23, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Start thinking about what's good for your own kids instead of worrying about who has bigger balls.


"But we've go the biggest
balls of them all!"

AC/DC


----------



## Fact (Aug 23, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I know Real wanted ECNL too but was denied by them.  I wouldn't be surprised that this happened to other DA clubs.   I have no direct knowledge on why DPL was formed just what I have read.  But it makes sense that they felt they needed reserve teams in case they needed a designated player which has to come from their own club.   Also they didn't want to lose their strong 02 players since this age group has to compete with 01's for a DA slot this year.  Also surprisingly so to some people, some kids want to play High School.  Could the DPL teams have played in CSL or SCDSL?  Yes.  But instead they formed their own league.  Sound similar to the reasons every other league was formed.


Why do they need reserve players if this is about development? Wasn't that your original argument?
Next your comment about not wanting to lose players is just another way of saying marketing. Because they get to play on fields next to DA teams and in Vegas Showcase does not mean any coaches are going to show up. Good luck with your pipe dream.


----------



## Fact (Aug 23, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> And by they way their is now ECNL league for boys.  You don't see boys parents complaining.


I am the one that said the boys have ECNL and not this BS DPL nor does the rest of the country on the girls did.  Geeze learn to read.


----------



## Fact (Aug 23, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I will enlighten you when you enlighten me as to why you have such a hard on for Gins


Ginns is the most unethical one in this group.  He goes around claiming that he is the mastermind of DA 2 and that US Soccer listens to and takes his advice.  When in reality he used the DA name without permission to market to parents of his 2nd teams.  He knows better than to use the DA name without permission but did it for his own personal gain instead of the best interest of kids, which is not an issue to me if he did it honestly.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 23, 2017)

Fact said:


> Why do they need reserve players if this is about development? Wasn't that your original argument?
> Next your comment about not wanting to lose players is just another way of saying marketing. Because they get to play on fields next to DA teams and in Vegas Showcase does not mean any coaches are going to show up. Good luck with your pipe dream.


I am surprised I have to explain this to you.  I thought as a coach you would be smarter but I guess your "agenda" is getting in the way.  You need reserves because girls get injured or other life events happen like moving.  I have seen a roster of 18 struggle to field 11 before due to injury.  

I am happy with my pipe dream.  Doesn't sound like your happy with your own.


----------



## zags77 (Aug 23, 2017)

I think another way to see how the DPL teams stack up would be in CRL play.  Mind you these are vs. Non ECNL clubs.

http://2017crlleagueseason.sportsaffinity.com/Tour/public/info/accepted_list.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=D388082C-745C-4D0B-B45D-8D225EAC7B94&show=girls

Brief break down of the standings below, teams highlighted are on the top half of the table:

2004 (13 teams) 
*3. Beach DPL 
4. Legends DPL *
9. LAGSD DPL 
10.LA Galaxy DPL 
11. Real So Cal DPL

2003 (12 teams) 
*6. Legends DPL *
11. LA Galaxy DPL 
12. LAGSD DPL

Through 1 weekend of play

2002 (11 teams) 
*3. Albion DPL 
5. Legends DPL* 
6. Beach DPL 
8. LAGSD DPL 
11. Real So Cal DPL

2001 (11 teams)
*1. Legends DPL
4. Beach DPL*
8. LA Galaxy DPL
9. LAGSD DPL
11. Albion DPL


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2017)

mirage said:


> For those of you "in-the-know", when can we expect the league schedules?
> 
> Historically, its comes out around a week to 10 days before the start date for CSL and SCDSL.
> 
> ...


Ok, DPL schedule is also now out.  Healthy debate about where DPL belongs in the pecking order....

But the point of this thread is to focus on the schedule status.  Please don't hijack the thread to be something else.

DA is out (both league and playoff/showcases)
ECNL - ??
ECNL-Boys - ??
CRL is out (first set of games)
DPL is out
SCDSL - ??
CSL - 8/28??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Like really, if your child was on a DA 2nd team who did not have ECNL, you would not want to play SCDSL I guarantee it


Why?  Logistics, level of competition,...?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2017)

mirage said:


> Please don't hijack the thread to be something else.


Too late.


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 23, 2017)

mirage said:


> Ok, DPL schedule is also now out.  Healthy debate about where DPL belongs in the pecking order....
> 
> But the point of this thread is to focus on the schedule status.  Please don't hijack the thread to be something else.
> 
> ...


The clubs have the ECNL schedules already. We have had them since before Surf Cup. However, they are not posted on the ECNL website.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Aug 23, 2017)

Back to the topic, any idea when schedules will be released for SCDSL?


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 23, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Why?  Logistics, level of competition,...?


Level of competition, i don't think it will be there for the DA 2 teams-- especially since SCDSL is organized by geographical area-- and all the DA and ECNL teams are no longer playing in that league.  Don't get me wrong, I still think SCDSL will be great for youngers and as a development league for the next tier of teams.  I think CRL will also still be great.  Can't comment on the other leagues since my kids have never played in them.  All good to me as the more playing options, the better.


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Back to the topic, any idea when schedules will be released for SCDSL?


Historically, its the week of or late previous week prior to the opening day. 

So that puts the estimate at late next week or early the following the Labor Day weekend.

They all have working schedule but most are waiting for confirmation from the city for their fields.  The priority of rec leagues often impacts these schedules.  Its not just soccer (e.g., AYSO), but all rec field sports in the fall such as fall baseball, flag football and so on.


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 23, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Back to the topic, any idea when schedules will be released for SCDSL?


No.


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2017)

Justafan said:


> Too late.


For you, clearly - yes.


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Level of competition, i don't think it will be there for the DA 2 teams-- especially since SCDSL is organized by geographical area-- and all the DA and ECNL teams are no longer playing in that league.  Don't get me wrong, I still think SCDSL will be great for youngers and as a development league for the next tier of teams.  I think CRL will also still be great.  Can't comment on the other leagues since my kids have never played in them.  All good to me as the more playing options, the better.


Aren't you guys tired of reaping the same thing over and over again?  The subject of ECNL DPL and GDA has spilled into multiple threads, inspire the fact that there is a dedicated area for this.

Go start your own dedicated thread....


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 23, 2017)

What about NPL ?  or is it EPL2 ? Can we get a reserve team to back up the other reserve team ?...

I like the original flavors of Kool Aid who needs Strawberry-Kiwi...


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Gosh how many times do we have to say it:  They needed this league because these clubs were not allowed into ECNL after getting accepted into DA (or before even).  I could even argue that GDA would not exist if ECNL had let some of these clubs in.


Here's the deal.  First, if we all agree with the premise that playing against the best makes you better (i.e. steel sharpening steel), then we can continue the discussion, if not there is nothing more to discuss.

If you agree with the premise, then what you should have is elite teams playing elite teams, excellent playing excellent, very good playing very good, and so on.  Ideally the best way to do this is to consolidate/concentrate these teams to a single platform/league.  We know that's not going to happen but that is the ideal, so anything that goes away from that (i.e. creating a new league where there was already a platform for those teams to play competitively) strays from what should be the fundamental premise imo.  

And yes, I'd be in favor of any format that would accomplish this.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 23, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Level of competition, i don't think it will be there for the DA 2 teams


That is just factually incorrect, I don't know how else to put it RD.  For just a very small sample size look at the CRL standings and you'll find teams from different leagues scattered all over the place.  And that's given the fact that many dpl teams received automatic entry which limits the amount of SCDSL, CSL, SDDA teams they are playing.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 23, 2017)

Justafan said:


> That is just factually incorrect, I don't know how else to put it RD.  For just a very small sample size look at the CRL standings and you'll find teams from different leagues scattered all over the place.  And that's given the fact that many dpl teams received automatic entry which limits the amount of SCDSL, CSL, SDDA teams they are playing.


I don't know if this is true but I heard complaints that some DPL teams used their DA players during play-in.  Could they have also used them up until last week when rosters published for DA?


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2017)

Monkey said:


> I don't know if this is true but I heard complaints that some DPL teams used their DA players during play-in.  Could they have also used them up until last week when rosters published for DA?


I would think that the team you plan to use in CRL should be the team that plays in the play in tournament?   Right?


----------



## maybe (Aug 23, 2017)

I know for a fact the Legends 03 team used Academy players last weekend and for the play in.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 23, 2017)

maybe said:


> I know for a fact the Legends 03 team used Academy players last weekend and for the play in.


Based on the 04 CRL play in thread Legends also used DA players.  And didn't Arsenaal 03 use ECNL players for State Cup?


----------



## Real Deal (Aug 23, 2017)

Monkey said:


> Based on the 04 CRL play in thread Legends also used DA players.  And didn't Arsenaal 03 use ECNL players for State Cup?


Legends *Riverside* is the one with DA guests.  Legends Riverside is non-DA

Okay, now please, let's get back to the exciting discussion of when the SCDSL schedules will be out!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 23, 2017)

maybe said:


> I know for a fact the Legends 03 team used Academy players last weekend and for the play in.


@Real Is this true-03 Legends DPL, used DA players in CRL last weekend?


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 23, 2017)

That group just calmed down lets not reawaken the Kracken.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2017)

maybe said:


> I know for a fact the Legends 03 team used Academy players last weekend and for the play in.


If you ain't cheatin you ain't tryin.


----------



## SocalPapa (Aug 24, 2017)

Real Deal said:


> Yes really, why does anyone have problem with DPL?  ... If it is SCDSL, then please ask SCDSL why they didn't have more controls on which affiliate teams they allowed in in a specific geographic area?  Gosh, it's monotonous to play your sister teams and 4 teams from Club X (fill in the blanks) twice per season.


That's not the case for the Champions flight (where most former SCDSL teams played prior to DPL).  Champions placement is based on talent, not geography, and each team plays 10 different opponents once (typically not more than 2 or 3 being from the same club).


----------



## MWN (Aug 24, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Back to the topic, any idea when schedules will be released for SCDSL?


The tentative schedules are in the hands of the clubs.  Those clubs are now in the process of populating fields for their home teams, freaking out as to how they are going to host X number of games on their existing field permits, fielding coaching demands regarding conflicts, etc.  The ETA for final (public) schedules are about a week before the season.  The only thing all parents know right now is that the older teams will be off on the SAT and ACT test dates.


----------

